
AI can be trusted to take our 911 calls - vladws
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/03/24/ai-can-be-trusted-to-take-our-911-calls/
======
Thetawaves
I think this is probably the purest vision of a dystopian hell hole that I
have ever seen.

Just what I want to do, dick around with a computer when life is on the line.

~~~
vladws
Yeah, I think so too

